# استفسار في مواسير الصرف الصحي



## م. رياض النجار (29 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

السؤال هو : أثناء تمديد مواسير الصرف الصحي في الموقع العام "" خارج المباني "" ووصلها مع غرف التفتيش "" مانهول ""

هل هناك شيء يحدد أقصى بعد بين مدخل الماسورة إلى غرفة التفتيش وبين أقرب وصلة بين ماسورتين

والرسم ببساطة يوضح الفكرة .. المسافة X هل لها حد معين

http://www.mediafire.com/i/?7cfjfn9blltv27k


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 مايو 2012)




----------



## hooka (29 مايو 2012)

مش فاهم قصدك يا هندسة بس المسافة ما بين كل غرفة وغرفة تتوقف علي القطر 

مثلا ال 6 بوصة 20 متر و ال 8 بوصة 30 متر


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مايو 2012)

انت شفت الرسمة يا هندسة .. أكيد بيوضح معك الفكرة

انا ما سألتش عن المسافية بين غرفتين .. انا سألت عن المسافة بين الغرفة وأقرب وصلة " جوينت " بين ماسورتين


----------



## hooka (30 مايو 2012)

من 70 الي 95 سم


----------



## zanitty (30 مايو 2012)

hooka قال:


> مش فاهم قصدك يا هندسة بس المسافة ما بين كل غرفة وغرفة تتوقف علي القطر
> 
> مثلا ال 6 بوصة 20 متر و ال 8 بوصة 30 متر





hooka قال:


> من 70 الي 95 سم



جبت القيم دى منين يا باشمهندس ... يا ريت لو فيه مرجع تقول لنا عليه 




riyadh1 قال:


> انت شفت الرسمة يا هندسة .. أكيد بيوضح معك الفكرة
> 
> انا ما سألتش عن المسافية بين غرفتين .. انا سألت عن المسافة بين الغرفة وأقرب وصلة " جوينت " بين ماسورتين



لا حدود علمى يا باشا انه مفيش اى شروط للموضوع ده و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## nofal (30 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..

شكر الله لك مهندس زانيتي ..

أما بالنسبة للمهندس hooka 
كمان مشكور بس ياريت مصدر القيم عشان الواحد يبقى له دليل قوي يستند ليه


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

لا حدود علمى يا باشا انه مفيش اى شروط للموضوع ده و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## aati badri (30 مايو 2012)

قيم هووووكا الاولى من الكود المصري
التانية لا ادري


----------



## aati badri (31 مايو 2012)

في حالة المواسير الخرسانية هناك ما يسمى بالوصلات القصيرة 
وهي تصنع لمثل هذه الحالة بالرسم
وتسعر كالتالي
-حتى طول 1 متر سعر
حتى طول 1.5 متر سعر
وحتى 2 متر سعر
وكما تعلم ان الطول القياسي للماسورة هو 2.5 متر


----------



## hooka (31 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> في حالة المواسير الخرسانية هناك ما يسمى بالوصلات القصيرة
> وهي تصنع لمثل هذه الحالة بالرسم
> وتسعر كالتالي
> -حتى طول 1 متر سعر
> ...



ايوة يا هندسة هو ده قصدي الشورت بيس ومش شرط تبقي خرسانية ديه في كل الانواع وبتتعمل جاهزة بس للاسف بتبقي اغلي من تمن الماسورة لو اتقطعت وتقربيا بناخد بالكتير 75 الي 95 سم وده عشان نعمل عليها العلبة اللي تمنع الفرعة من الهبوط الرجاء الرجوع للموضوعي ادناه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/328287-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%B1%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D8%AD%D9%8A-%D9%85%D9%86-%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3-%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7-%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D9%86%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%85%D8%B4-%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%8A%D8%AA-%21%21%21%21%21%21%21%21%21

لو عايز تعرف اكتر عن العلبة


----------

